

The Feed Fast Experiment - lylejohnson
http://blog.twonegatives.com/post/3367590115?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+clojure+%28Planet+Clojure%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
lylejohnson
> I’m increasingly noticing that I’m a mile wide and an inch deep. I find
> myself lacking any discretionary time to go deep on a subject and instead
> find myself constantly ‘catching up’ with what my feeds have sent my way.

This was a challenging post for me so I thought I'd share it with HN. I have
felt this way for awhile but had not put it into words so well as the author.

